# Boat Ramps??



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I am looking for some advise on good boat ramps around Cincinnati. I plan on launching a 14' boat this weekend for the first time on the OR. I would rather not put in directly downtown, but I will if is not too crowded. Is the traffic on the river crazy downtown? Does anyone have any experience with the Riverside Boat Launch? How is the ramp at Shawnee Lookout on the GMR? Is there enough water to launch a 14' V, and what kind of shape is the ramp in? Any help would be appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

i would put in at tanners or one of the creeks of the ohio downtown can get hetic on the weekends


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

The ramps at both Riverside and Schmidt Field are both nice ramps if you don't mind spending the $10 launch fee. I'm sure they have the docks in the water and with the lack of rain this year there shouldn't be much current on the river to deal with.

The ramp at Shawnee Lookout park is free (except for the park sticker), and it is a fairly decent basic ramp without docks. The only problem is there isn't enough water. The ramp sits back in a small lagoon off of the GMR. The mouth of the lagoon is silted in so bad that I just barely got my kayak out to the river last summer when the river was a normal pool. I haven't been there this year but I'm sure it is no better than last.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Not trying to get off topic,but $10.00 to launch seems very high!!!!!!! What is so special about these places?{I've never fished that end of the river} I will assume they are private ramps? Even the ramps on Lake Erie {at least the ones I've been to} aren't that much.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I tried to search threads for this topic, but couldn't really find what I was looking for, although I'm sure it has been covered on here before. How far from Cincinnati is Tanners Creek?


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think at Schmidt they do provide some sort of security. Anymore along the river you can't hardly leave your rig at the ramp without it getting broke into. 10$ is a lot cheaper than deductibles, cd players, windows, etc. , so I don't mind the little extra insurance policy.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This site offers you all the marinas and boat launches in the state. It should help you in your search. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/boating/MRNDOCKS_00.php


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've used the Riverside ramp. It's a city owned ramp. That's why it costs $10.00. The attendant leaves after 11:00 pm. Then it's free. Tanners creek is pretty far away by river...


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Gents,

Thank you all for the info. We are debating between Schmidt Field and Tanners Creek. Thanks Bassman for pointing me in the right direction. We will most likely be bass/sauger fishing, and hoping for some stripers or hybrids. Any additional info will be most appreciated.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

phisherman said:


> This site offers you all the marinas and boat launches in the state. It should help you in your search. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/boating/MRNDOCKS_00.php


 Nice site for ramps but it is missing a few in the cinci area.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

let us know how it went did good yesterday


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Neither Schmidt nor Riverside are ever free. Read the sign- fees are collected from7:00 a.m. untiil 6:59 a.m. or some weird time listing as such. In other words, for one minute a day it's free. The $10 gets you a monitored lot to some extent, a nick dock (Schmidt's is VERY nice this year) and a well lit launching/loading area which certainly makes things nice when you are trying to load a boat at 3:00 a.m.

If you don't have the ticket in your vehicle, you CAN get towed from those ramps. 

UFM82


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

What's the name of the ramp and creek in Indiana just southeast of Cincy? I think it's free and not that far away. Was some guys posting her last year about using it, haven't heard anything about them this year.


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

What's the name of the ramp/creek in Indiana just soutwest of Cincy, down river. Was some guys using that ramp last year, haven't heard from them this year. It was free and sounded like a nice launch and not that far away.


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

whoops, I meant Southwest, down river from Cincy


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

Tanners Creek ramp in Lawrenceburg is probably what your thinking of...


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

but no fish for me. My buddy caught one small LM, and had a big gar ravage his spinnebait at the boat. I missed a couple of fish. We got off of the river just before noon, and I'm glad we did. It was a circus at the ramp by then. Overall it was a good expeience though. Much less dangerous than I anticipated, but having a 300 yard long barge come up river past you is a little scary, especially when most of your river experience involves a canoe and a little trout stream. I think the next trip will be farther upstream. 

Has anyone ever anchored outside of GABP during a game? I think it would be pretty sweet to sit out there, listen to Marty and the Cowboy, and slam a few pops.

Thanks again for all of the helpful advice.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And had a front row seat so to speak. The fireworks were actually over my head but the breeze was blowing them away from me so I got no debris. I've anchored a couple times down there, watched people and listened on the radio. Bengals games too. It's something not mant people get to do and I love it. 

UFM82


----------

